# Need a safe mover



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Guys,

I looked up old threads, but appears my local guy is no longer (able Safe in Warren,MI).
Anyone know who i can trust to move a 1100lb gun safe from Warren to Ray,MI? Safe is still on pallet i bought it on and is about 10ft from the door it would go out of and where its going it will be on the main level only a couple porch stairs and about 25' into side room. I moved this safe years ago with a buddy, construction trailer, pallet jack, moving ramp and a couple sheets of ply wood. Buddy and trailer are no longer around and i am not as spry as i use to be. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had Nick of Time Moving move mine for me. I had it in my garage and it got moved to my basement originally, I don't remember the exact cost as that was 8 years ago. I contacted them again last summer about possibly moving it and they gave me a quote of $975 + $1 a mile, up from my basement to the new house back into a basement. I originally got their info from Gander Mtn, so take that for what you will. It took 2 young guys and a motorized dolly for mine and I would pay to have someone move it if I ever needed to again. Not worth the time, pain, danger, and if something goes wrong there's no one else to blame if you do it yourself.


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

Contact Brown Bear, they used to handle a lot of gun safes, ask for George


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

MSUFW07 said:


> I had Nick of Time Moving move mine for me. I had it in my garage and it got moved to my basement originally, I don't remember the exact cost as that was 8 years ago. I contacted them again last summer about possibly moving it and they gave me a quote of $975 + $1 a mile, up from my basement to the new house back into a basement. I originally got their info from Gander Mtn, so take that for what you will. It took 2 young guys and a motorized dolly for mine and I would pay to have someone move it if I ever needed to again. Not worth the time, pain, danger, and if something goes wrong there's no one else to blame if you do it yourself.


At that price you are better off buying a new one from some place that does the first move for free.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

UPaquariest said:


> At that price you are better off buying a new one from some place that does the first move for free.


What do you do with the old? Cut it up?


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

UPaquariest said:


> At that price you are better off buying a new one from some place that does the first move for free.


That was actually cheaper then then another company I got a quote from they were $1200+. When your moving a 1100# safe that originally costs upwards of $2500 I'll pay the $1000 to save myself some money. Of course I also only called safe moving companies and not someone like 2 men and a truck because I wanted someone who moves something like that on a daily basis. Plus I bought my safe at Able Safes in Pinconning and I don't think they would have moved it to south of Lansing for free.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> What do you do with the old? Cut it up?


I contemplated leaving for the new home owners if they wanted it. Guess i'll have to make some calls. I only paid $1500 for it new. Heritage 44 Gun convertible safe with build in lights and dehumidifier Lifetime no Q's asked warranty. Bullock's Guns and More in Flint. Appreciate the info guys!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

GSPHunter said:


> I contemplated leaving for the new home owners if they wanted it. Guess i'll have to make some calls. I only paid $1500 for it new. Heritage 44 Gun convertible safe with build in lights and dehumidifier Lifetime no Q's asked warranty. Bullock's Guns and More in Flint. Appreciate the info guys!


Yea that's the thing... IF they want it. If not, you'll be paying to move it anyway.

Sounds like a nice safe! I'd just be calling local movers for quotes. I would think even regular movers do this all the time, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

GSPHunter said:


> I contemplated leaving for the new home owners if they wanted it. Guess i'll have to make some calls. I only paid $1500 for it new. Heritage 44 Gun convertible safe with build in lights and dehumidifier Lifetime no Q's asked warranty. Bullock's Guns and More in Flint. Appreciate the info guys!


Reach out to NittanyDoug.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/need-a-gun-safe-mover.598131/


----------



## 69Shovelhead (Dec 28, 2009)

Check with Stanley Moving out of Flint. They have been moving safes, antiques, pianos etc. for years.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mines in the same size range yours is and the dealer I baught it from delivered it free and I'll be moving soon and just talked to the sales guy who got me the deal before and he's going to bring by a compact tractor with pallet forks and load it on to my trailer and fallow me to my new place and put it into my back slider door ...once inside if on a hard floor just sit the safe on a folded up towell and one man can slide it around with ease and on carpet it slides just as easy..but I'm lucky no steps


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Appreciate the info guys, I got some calls to make.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Get a stair climbing dolly from Sunbelt Rentals. You can get one rated or 1,500 lbs.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Get a stair climbing dolly from Sunbelt Rentals. You can get one rated or 1,500 lbs.


i considered this, but i dont think one or two guys could deadlift 1100# up the porch stairs and control it reliably.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Lifting Gear Hire in Troy have something you could rent if Sunbelt doesn’t have what you need locally.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I don’t know if you are still looking but this ad just popped up on this site. $150/day.

https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equi...e=da&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=criteoeq


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

6 men and a truck


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

I just got a quote for $300 from Nick of Time to deliver my new safe (520 lbs) 19 miles to my home with a walkout basement (no steps).


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I have moved my son's safe 5-6 times, simply because of multiple moves and don't ask why.

*Please note the following directions do not include how to lower or raise the safe to or from the floor. If you can't figure out how to do this safely then hire it done.. If you do hire it done then ask the mover for a step by step format of how they will do it. If they can't provide you with this then get someone else.
*
You do need 3 adults, strength or stature are not important, common sense and an ability to communicate VERY well are a must.. *This is the number one safety rule, never ever put you fingers, hands or any part of your body under or below the safe. If you can't follow these safety directions then hire someone or buy a new safe. Also don't think you will will provide a safety net by standing below the safe when you are pulling it out or lowering it in. Even if it din't crush every bone in your body you would have the air squished out of your lungs and die of suffocation because you couldn't breath.* Even the loss of one finger is more valuable then the cost to have it moved by someone you trust. You should also ask the mover you hire to show you his insurance info, _don't trust a verbal confirmation_.

To move the safe across the floor use 3/8s or 1/2" in. dowel rods. or at least 1/4" steel rods, even hollow steel rods should do if the wall diameter is thick enough. You should have at least 4, but 5-6 is even better, especially if you have to go around corners.

If moving out of a basement or into a basement you will need a sled. A sled can be easily built by yourself or a friend. First you have to measure your narrowest doorway and build the sled (don't use nails, screws or bolts are the minimum) to go through that narrowest doorway. Lay the safe *in* the sled. If your safe is wide and you have a narrow doorway you will have to lay the safe on its side. You will have to put a strong strap around the safe to the very bottom, or if you are sure you made the sled strong enough,, (use no less then 3"x4"s) then you can pull from the top of the sled. Use no less then 1/2 inch eye bolts to attach the strap to the sled, and use nothing less then grade 5 3/8s carriage bolts to make the sled, or if you can't find grade #5 3/8s" then use 1/2in. bolts. (you may think 2/4s are strong enough but you can't connect them one to another to make the sled strong enough. Wood is famous for splitting!!!!!!

To remove from a basement get the safe on the sled and over to the stairs. Raise to the level of the bottom step, and so on to the next step. You will have to do this until the safe is laying on the stairs in a straight plane. You can pull it out with a 4/4 truck or regular tractor. Do not use a compact tractor, although it may have enough power it doesn't have enough weight. If possible attach the pulling eye bolts near the bottom of the sled and pull with the truck from an elevated position (as much as possible), this is using correct methods to compensate for the large weight.

You can also put carpet strips under the sled to protect flooring. I will leave to you the method of doing this because I will not be blamed if you should damage flooring or anything else. You can also substitute the 4/4 truck with a minimum 2 ton winch, using the middle pulley for the greatest leverage.

*Last safety instruction, do not think this is going to go quickly, slow, slow, slow makes it safer and more successful. *Best of wishes on your move. Remember I have moved these safe multiple times and it worked like charm every time, so don't tell me that won't work, cause I know it does. One last note, floor jacks and lots of wood blocking can be a big help. *Work slow and think about what you are doing, and never take a chance.*


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I'll answer questions but not before you read this at least 3 times. If you are going to use this then print it out.


----------

